# Рефлексотерапия - спазм мышц



## ВладимирC (16 Дек 2018)

Здравия ! 
 после очередного (7из 10) сеанса  иглотерапии к вечеру          начал ощущаться дискомфорт в области шеи . появился   спазм мышц, начало тянуть, в середине   справа и слева на  мышцах шеи    появились опухли ( субъективно  0,5 см диаметре) дотронутся  было больно до них . заболела голова. . нашел точку на лопатке  массаж которой дал возможность уснуть. на сл день  сказал об этом врачу который проводил сеанс. она изменила схему постановки игл - спазм   ушел опухли тоже ,  но напряжение в шее осталось, по крайней мере не так как было до.  в  одном из новых мест  постановки игл  (четыре пальца от локтя по направлению к кисти на обеих руках) сейчас есть  дискомфорт -  как бы спазм.  сеанс проводили   месяц назад.
последние 10 дней проходил курс массажа.шейно-грудного отдела 
сейчас опять появляется  ощущение  спазма мышц шеи. в тонусе они 
 все это  проходил из-за ограничения  подвижности правого  плечевого сустава . сделал мрт шейного отдела  .невролог среди прочего рекомендовал иглы, массаж  
 до  того  сеанса  особых изменений (улучшений) не наблюдал 
как все это с шеей  привести в норму?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Дек 2018)

Вам нужен не иглорефлексотерапевт, а врач-мануальный терапевт, владеющий мышечными техниками.


----------



## La murr (16 Дек 2018)

@ВладимирC, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ВладимирC (16 Дек 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, он (врач-мануальный терапевт) может исправить косяки иглоукалывания ? или клин клином ? как понял нужен врач работающий с триггерными точками ?

@La murr, попробую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2018)

А что лечите?


> ...все это проходил из-за ограничения подвижности правого плечевого сустава . сделал мрт шейного отдела


При ограничении подвижности в плечевом суставе надо делать пробы на периартроз и УЗИ сустава, в первую очередь.


----------



## ВладимирC (19 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что лечите?
> 
> При ограничении подвижности в плечевом суставе надо делать пробы на периартроз и УЗИ сустава, в первую очередь.


Здравствуйте !
есть рентгеновский снимок плечевого сосутава
тут дело похоже  круче  -
 вообще началось с воспаления коленного сустава. поводом стала   нагрузка - переносил тяжести - на сл день опухло колено - обратился к ревматологу - прописали  мазь  кетопрофен ,  и прочее.вроде отпустило. но стал обращать внимание на проблемы в  других суставах  например  в лучезапястных  - если делать планку - то появляются боли в обеих суставах. но смутило что  боль стала появляться   при меньших углах сгибов чем раньше - т.е есть регресс  и в других суставах  тоже - в покое все нормально -   но не  типично при нагрузке на сустав... . пошел по врачам  -  сдал анализы - в крови превышено значение  хламидий, сделал иммунограмму , сейчас сдаю на АЦЦП .  ну и в пояснично-крестцовом   оделе  - МРТ показывает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2018)

Рентген на кости, они в норме, скорее всего.
Значит мышц и связки - а это УЗИ и пробы.
А по ревматологии, посмотрим анализы.


----------



## ВладимирC (24 Дек 2018)

Здравия ! 
получил анализы по АЦЦП  - результат 3,7 ед/мл,   АТ к ревматоидному фактору IgM = 7 ед/мл. ЦИК.ЕД.ОП. =254.   На сколько все плохо ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2018)

Нормы этой лаборатории укажите.


----------



## ВладимирC (26 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нормы  -
ЦИК - норма до 80   по анализу 254
Ревматоидный фактор  IgM  норма  менее 20   -   по анализу = 7 ед/мл
АЦЦП - норма  от 0 до 5  -  результат  по анализу 3,7 ед/мл,

ЦИК повышен возможно  после прима  циклоферона ( болел ОРВИ  принимал курс  )

жалуюсь на суставы, имеются хламидии (по сроку оч давно)
назначено в результате  :
Суммамед
Ципрофлоксацин 500 мг
Делагил  250 мг
Мирамистин
Простамол UNO
Лидаза
Найз   100 мг
Долгит (крем)
Димексид примочки
Флуконазол 150 мг
Линекс

смущает Делагил


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2018)

Соэ, Срб, мочевая кислота?

По анализам скорее обменно-дистрофический процесс, то есть возраст и нагрузки.


----------



## tankist (27 Дек 2018)

Есть ли уретрит, коньюнктивит? Артрит видимо есть. Исключить болезнь Рейтера.


----------

